# New Badges



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

look over there










Subscribers, sponsors, mods and admins now have new badges


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

<<<<< I noticed that earlier!! S-W-E-E-T!!!!

Changed mine also! lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool....I like it!!!

but mine changed....what happened to TCM Bog Team. How do I changed mine back? I can't find the place too


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Testing, testing, testing


:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

looks good. do yall have any stickers we could order that look like that


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Cool....I like it!!!
> 
> but mine changed....what happened to TCM Bog Team. How do I changed mine back? I can't find the place too


 
yer fixed, markus!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dillon said:


> looks good. do yall have any stickers we could order that look like that


having stickers like that printed costs too much & they dont always come out lookin that great.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Steve, if you're really really bored, you could take individual bikes from their respective owners and attach them to the badges like you did for yourself and Jon. :bigok:


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

coool


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I like it, I like IBBruin's idea even better!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that would be easy to do. I have the bad xcf done i would just swap out the bike layer. 
the hard part comes in each person using it. they are assigned via groups..
I guess it COULD be a Honored Member perk ?..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks cool!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I like it also, IBBruins idea would look good to.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ I concur!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah.... doin it for all sub. members would take way too long and the work just isnt feasable really.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

HMMM. 


Oh well, that what I get for being a non-paying Yamaha ride on a brute site. :haha:


I still got love for ya'!!!
:cowbell_snl:



Just sayin'


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

cool


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Least ya' could do would be to give me the title:

"Super *******"!!!!!!!!!!!!





:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:




Just sayin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how about "super Mouth" :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> how about "super Mouth" :bigok:


:haha:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> how about "super Mouth" :bigok:


 
Dear Lord,


I'm becoming my wife!!!!!!!!!!

:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:





Just sayin'


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL, You live with :cussing::beat:............. :1zhelp: one too!!


----------

